# Two types of food, which one to choose?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not familiar with either, but suggest you look here for reviews.


https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

I feed Farmina and like it. It was recommended by friend who owns a natural dogfood store. My toy does not have allergies so I switch up the proteins.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Both the foods you mention are good and rate high! I personally change my girls kibble with almost every bag so I've tried many......kibble is just a part of her diet! I do tend to stay away from kibble with anything 'chicken' in it as she had itchy feet in the past from chicken based kibble......but tolerates raw chicken, so who knows, but I stay away from it just in case LOL!

Only Natural Pet has a really good 'Just Fish Feast' kibble and also a Lamb & Cod dehydrated food called 'MaxMeat Air Dried' Molly absolutely loves this food 

I've also used the canned Zignature Limited Ingredient canned foods. They have some great novel protein canned foods like Kangaroo, Goat, Catfish, Trout & Salmon, Whitefish,Duck, and a few more! Molly loved them all ! These are all single protein too! 
Both these brands have excellent ratings too!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd have her teeth checked before you change up food, unless they changed how they made the food.


----------



## ChristmasPoodle2018 (Sep 8, 2017)

I have heard great things about Farmina.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Most chicken allergies are from processed chicken in kibble, etc. Very few dogs have an allergy to raw chicken.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

All our dogs are on Wellness Core. It comes in two sizes of kibble. Originally I gave the two big dogs get the large size and the two little ones the small size. Then one day I neglected to buy enough of the small size. That's when I found out that the nearly toothless Chihuahua did just fine with the larger size kibble! It certainly makes things easier to have just one kind of kibble!

In the mornings they get crumbled bacon and shredded cheese added. At night they get a spoonful of Wellness canned meat and some pumpkin. The two big dogs get some pro-biotics because they tend to have soft stools. The lab also gets some tablets to prevent gas.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Johanna said:


> The lab also gets some tablets to prevent gas.


Curious to know what prevents gas for your lab. I am not asking for my Spoo, because he has only had gas once in his life, but wondering what it is and if there is a human equivalent for myself! Now I am embarrassed.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

kontiki said:


> Curious to know what prevents gas for your lab. I am not asking for my Spoo, because he has only had gas once in his life, but wondering what it is and if there is a human equivalent for myself! Now I am embarrassed.


For people, use Beano. We keep a bottle of it in the cupboard.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

*Trudog brand*

Got an email about Trudog brand. Below are the ingredients. Has anyone heard of them? To me, and I am in no way an expert on dog food, it seems to be only protein and not balanced. Please, thoughts?

Crude Protein, min.........41.00%
Crude Fat, min.............28.00%
Crude Fiber, max............4.00%
Moisture, max...............5.00%
Calories....................119 kcal/cup
Ingredients: Beef, beef tripe, beef lung, ground beef bone, beef liver, beef heart, beef kidney, beef blood, beef fat, herring oil (natural source of OMEGA oils and Vitamin D), mixed tocopherols (natural antioxidant), d-alpha tocopherol (natural Vitamin E)


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Here is what dogfoodadvisor says.
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/trudog-freeze-dried-dog-food/


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I had never heard of Trudog before. It looks very healthy Apparently DogFoodAdvisor thinks so too.


----------



## mytinychacha (Dec 9, 2018)

Totally newbie here. Sorry if out of topic. Dry food vs raw food, which one is the best to feed since puppy? I guess maybe raw food kind of pricey to maintain every day.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been happy with freeze dried raw for my toy. Yes, it's expensive. But he only has about 2.5 patties or nuggets a day. If you have a larger dog you can go broke buying. Ours only comes to a bit more than $1 a day.

My vet said our pup was the picture of health. He has a thick shiny coat and is maintaining his weight well. He also poops less because the food is almost entirely absorbed.


----------

